# Keine S210 Antriebe im Hardwarekatalog



## Neurorancer (9 Juli 2020)

Guten Abend,

ich verwende TIA V15 Professional und wollte mich ein wenig mit dem S210 System auseinander setzen.
In dem Hardware-Katalog fehlt derzeit das komplette S210 Antriebssystem.

Ich habe im Internet vergeblich nach dem HSP für das S210-System gesucht.
Kann mir Jemand sagen wo ich das HSP für das S210-System finde?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## ChristophD (10 Juli 2020)

hi,
nirgends, einfach startdrive installieren, dort ist der S210 enthalten.
Allerdings brachst du die Version V15.1!


----------



## Neurorancer (10 Juli 2020)

Geht es nur mit der V15.1? Die Lizenz habe ich. Ich weiß nur nicht wie TIAV15 auf TIA V15. 1 reagieren wird, wenn beide installiert sind.


----------



## ChristophD (10 Juli 2020)

ja geht nur mit V15.1. v15 und v15.1 können parallel installiert werden, sollte also kein problem sein (wenn man nicht WnCC Professional verwendet)


----------



## Neurorancer (10 Juli 2020)

Hallo ChristophD, 
ich verwende WinCC Professional. 
Was für Probleme können auftauchen?


----------



## ChristophD (10 Juli 2020)

das du nur entweder V15 oder V15.1 installieren kannst beide Versionen von WinCCProf sind nicht möglich.


----------



## Neurorancer (10 Juli 2020)

Oh man... Dann muss ich anfangen mich mit der Virtual Maschine auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## Neurorancer (18 Juli 2020)

Habe die Virtual-Machine von Oracle aufgesetzt und TIA V15.1 samt Zusatzsoftware installiert.

Es sind zwei Dinge, wo ich zur Zeit nicht weiterkomme:

1. Habe im TIA-Portal einen S210 Frequenzumrichter mit 7kW augewählt.
Das seltsamme ist, dass bei der Motor-Auswahl nur die kleinen Motoren zur Verfügung stehen (bis 0.7kW)
Das gibt es bestimmt eine HSP mit den großen Motoren, richtig?
Ich benötige uf jedenfall diesen Motor hier: 
1FK2210-4AC01-0MA0

Zweiter Punkt: Der Lizenz-Manager in der Virtual-Machine sieht nicht die Lizenzen, welche sich auf dem Host-Recher befinden.
Wie löst man dieses Problem


----------



## StP (20 Juli 2020)

Zu Deinem Lizenz-Manager-Problem:
Ich habe es selbst noch nie mit einer Vm gemacht, aber im Prinzip, wenn sich VM und Host im Netzwerk "sehen" können (Netzwerk "bridged" oder "host only"?), sollten auch die beiden ALMs das dann auch können - damit sollte es möglich sein, unbenutzte "floating" Lizenzen vom Host zu nutzen. (ich glaube, man muß das auch noch freigeben...)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juli 2020)

Vielleicht in dem Zusammenhang später auch mal interessant:

SIEMENS FAQ: 
[h=1]SINAMICS S210: Warum finde ich meinen Motor nicht in der Auswahlliste?[/h] https://support.industry.siemens.co...tor-nicht-in-der-auswahlliste-?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## Neurorancer (27 Juli 2020)

Hallo Mike,

erstmal Danke für den Hinweis!

Habe den Hinweis befolgt, der Auswahl-Filter ist deaktiviert.
Leider werden immer noch nicht alle Motoren angezeigt.

Ich habe den stärksten 3-Phasigen S210 Umrichter ausgewählt.
Muss man die Motoren eventuell über eine GSD nachinstallieren?


----------



## ChristophD (27 Juli 2020)

Hast du auch die letzten Startdrive Updates installiert?
GSD hilft hier nicht.


----------



## Neurorancer (27 Juli 2020)

Hallo ChristophD, 
Danke für den Tip! 
Das probiere ich gleich aus.


----------



## Neurorancer (28 Juli 2020)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hast du auch die letzten Startdrive Updates installiert?
> GSD hilft hier nicht.



Hallo ChristophD,

der TIA Updater funktioniert bei mir nicht.
Internet-Verbindung ist vorhanden.

Benutze Windows 10 Pro.

Werde es morgen noch einmal probieren,
sonst wird es wieder ein Fall für den SIOS-Support.


----------



## ChristophD (28 Juli 2020)

Startdrive Updates bekommst du auch nicht über den Updater die must du im SIOS runterladen

hier:https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/109760845


----------



## appsofting (5 August 2020)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]Das serverseitige Floating ALM sollte freigegeben werden ​und der Client muss verbunden sein - [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]am besten [/FONT]mit automatischer Suche/Verbindung beim Start. Eine sehr nützliche Option, wenn man mit mehreren Umgebungen arbeiten.[/FONT]


----------



## Neurorancer (6 August 2020)

Hallo ChristophD, 
habe die Updates separat installiert, jetzt sind die Motoren da! Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## Neurorancer (6 August 2020)

Hallo appsofting, 

danke für den Hinweis, werde es die Tage mal ausprobieren.


----------

